# Handyakku: 1%, die magische Prozentzahl? :D



## LastChaosTyp (11. März 2015)

Moin Leute,

Falls ich hier im falschen Unterforum bin ,tut es mir leid. Dacht nur, dass das an Android liegt und das ist ja ein "sonstiges Betriebssystem" 
Mir ist heute bei meinem Handy verstärkt aufgefallen, wie lange der letzte % des Akkus doch hält. Ich konnte mit diesem einen Prozent 40 Minuten Musik hören, das klappt sonst nur mit 2-3% Akkuverbrauch oder so. 
Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, ob das nur ein Berechnungsfehler ist oder sich das Handy soweit in den Ruhestand fährt, dass nur noch die Musik und eben die wichtigsten Funktionen laufen. Meine Handy ist ein Sony Xperia Z1 und läuft mit Android 4.4.4. Wie wird denn überhaupt der Akkustand berechnet und stimmen diese Werte? Bei Apple wird der Akku ja nach der aktuellen Benutzung berechnet und wie lange man auf diese Art und Weise den Akku noch benutzen kann, quasi ein Countdown, wie lange der Akku noch hält. Bei Android habe ich das Gefühl, dass der tatsächliche Akkustand berechnet wird, stimmt das denn?

Vielen Dank
Henri

PS: Vielleicht fällt euch das ja auch mal auf


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2015)

Die Anzeige des Ladezustandes hat nur sehr begrenzt was mit dem echten Ladezustand des Akkus zu tun - das kann man den Leuten aber nicht verraten weil mans nicht ohne etwas Denkaufwand bzw. messtechnisches Hintergrundwissen versteht und es marketingtechnisch ein Selbstmord ist.

Dein Handy macht nichts anderes, als die Leerlaufspannung der Batterie zu messen und den Wert auf einer linearen Gerade von "volle Spannung" zu "Mindestspannung für Betrieb" prozentual aufzutragen. Faktoren, die dabei das Ergebnis verfälschen sind:

- Die Leerlaufspannung kann nicht genau gemessen werden da kein Leerlauf vorherrscht so lange das Handy an ist (für eine korrekte Messung müsste man den Akku ausbauen und mit einem externen gerät messen das nicht den Strom aus eben dem gleichen Akku bezieht)
- Die Maximalspannung ist recht ungenau und gilt nur für den Neuzustand, sprich sie sinkt mit Verschleiß des Akkus
- Die Minimale Betriebsspannung ist ein Schätzwert des Herstellers der unter anderem von Serienschwankungen aller Handykomponenten abhängt
- Der Zusammenhang von Ladungsmenge im Akku zu Leerlaufspannung ist nicht linear
- Die Auflösung der Messung ist weit geringer als 1/100 (was mindestens für eine Prozentangabe nötig wäre) und die Messgrößenumformung nur rudimentär
- es gibt weitere detailliere Einflüsse die ich nicht noch extra aufführen will^^


Fazit des Ganzen ist: Man gaukelt hier dem Benutzer eine Anzeige vor mit der man die Leute eigentlich nur darauf hinweisen will wann man mal wieder nachladen sollte. Die Genauigkeit der Anzeige ist aber dermaßen gering, dass eine Anzeige von "32%" im besten Falle bedeutet, dass der Wert irgendwo zwischen 10 und 50 liegt wenn man Glück hat.

Zu deinem Konkreten "Problem": Da braucht nur der minimale Spannungswert im Handy falsch hinterlegt zu sein oder aufgrund der Serienstreuung nicht gut zu treffen (3. Gesichtspunkt oben) und schon haste die 1% da stehen die in Wirklichkeit noch 30 sind.


----------



## Cinnayum (11. März 2015)

Man kann keinen "freie Elektronenladungenfüllstand" messen oder sowas.
Es wird die Spannung gemessen, die noch anliegt und daraus abgeschätzt, wieviel noch drin ist.

Je nach Alter des Akkus liegt das Telefon dabei halt schon mal daneben.
Und es ist auch nicht gesagt, wie lange das noch hält, um Schaltvorgänge in den Transistoren zu ermöglichen.
Aber um Datenverlusten vorzubeugen, geht das Telefon halt irgendwann in den Ruhezustand.


----------



## Rayken (11. März 2015)

nur Musik hören verbraucht auch nicht so viel Saft wenn das Display nicht aktiv ist


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Man kann keinen "freie Elektronenladungenfüllstand" messen oder sowas..


Natürlich bekommt man das über das Gewicht hin. Auch gespeicherte chemische Energie erhöht das Gewicht. 
Das ist eine ganz direkte und höchst genau Methode, nur leider gibt es keine Waagen, die die benötigte Genauigkeit haben.


----------



## Abductee (12. März 2015)

Nur so als Hinweis, das ist alles andere als Gut den Akku immer so leer werden zu lassen.
Falls du sonst nicht über den Tag kommst, nützt es es nix, wenn du dem Akku aber was gutes tun willst, lad spätestens bei 50% auf.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (12. März 2015)

Es gibt viele solche Klischees, wie ZB. niemals den Akku leer laufen lassen. Aber ist denn, speziell bei diesem Beispiel, etwas dran? Warum sollte man den denn schon bei 50% aufladen? Ich mach es immer so, dass wenn der Akku vorm Schlafengehen nur noch 40% oder weniger hat über Nacht aufgeladen wird. Denn der Akku verliert ca. 1%(laut der Anzeige )  pro Stunde, also habe ich morgens ca. 32%. Das reicht mir ziemlich genau für einen ganzen Tag aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Nur so als Hinweis, das ist alles andere als Gut den Akku immer so leer werden zu lassen.



Stimmt theoretisch, aber:

1.) Die heutigen Lithiomionen Akkus sind relativ resistent gegen Tiefentladung wenn der Zustand nicht allzu lange anhält - ein Bleiakku wäre quasi sofort zerstört, und viel wichtiger:

2.) Stell dir vor, die Handyhersteller wissen das. Die 0% bei einem Handy wo das Gerät abschaltet sind weit von tiefentladenem Akku entfernt. Wenn dein Handy beispielsweise mit 3,5v Nennspannung laufen soll setzt man nen Akku mit 3,7v ein. Fällt die Spannung des Akkus unter sagen wir 3,2v schaltet das Handy ab. Größer ist der Spielraum da oft nicht. Von "Tiefentladen", also deutlich unter 2v biste da noch weit weg.


Dabei zu erwähnen übrigens:
Die Haltbarkeit eines modernen Akkus ist weniger abhängig vom Ladungszustand (da aus beschriebenen Gründen der tiefentladene Zustand niemals eintritt wenn man den Akku nicht kurzschließt oder ihn monatelang rumliegen lässt) sondern von den ertragenen Ladezyklen - diese werden vom hersteller auch üblicherweise angegeben, normale Größenordnungen sind 1000-2000 Zyklen.

Es ist also in der Praxis so, dass jemand, der sein Smartphone 1x am Tag auflädt wenn der Akku alle ist den Akku mehr schont als jemand, der sein Smartphone 2 oder 3x am Tag lädt weil er glaubt dass "0%" gleich "leer" oder "entladen" bedeutet. Letzterer verbraucht seine 1000 Ladezyklen nämlich bedeutend schneller. 

Die "Akkuverschleißer" sind die Leute, die immer ihr Ladekabel dabei haben und jede freie Steckdose sofort zum Laden der verlorenen 10% benutzen (und sich dann wundern, warum nach einem Jahr das Ding immer so schnell leer ist), nicht die Leute die abends heim kommen und das Ding über Nacht ranhängen.


----------



## Computer_Freak (12. März 2015)

Hallo

Sieh dir das hier mal an: Akku kalibrieren - Android Wiki - AndroidPIT.

Zu der Lebensdauer/Robustheit:
Am besten ist ein Lithiomionen Akku zwischen 20-80% und im kühlen Zustand (also nicht unter dem Kopfpolster laden) aufgehoben.
Komplette Ladezyklen verringern schon die Lebensdauer, wenn man den Akku aber nicht jedes mal komplett entlädt fällt das bei einer Nutzungsdauer von von 1-2 Jahren nicht wirklich auf und nach 3-6 Jahren (je nach Güte des Akkus) haben sie sich sowiso selbst chemisch zerstört.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2015)

Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Am besten ist ein Lithiomionen Akku zwischen 20-80% und im kühlen Zustand (also nicht unter dem Kopfpolster laden) aufgehoben.



Richtig. Und kluge Handybauer definieren die absoluten 20% Ladezustand (sofern die ausreichen für den Gerätebetrieb) als 0% und die 80% als 100%.
Schon haste den Bediener ohne dass ers weiß dazu gebrahct, den Akku in seinen optimalen Betriebsparametern zu betreiben.

Man könnte auch frech argumentieren, dass _wirklich _kluge Handybauer genau das eben nicht machen - weil man an jedem Ersatzakku ja wieder verdient...


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2015)

Das ist auch von Modell zu Modell verschieden. Bei meinem Smartphone isses zB so, dass die letzten 15% quasi verfliegen. Aufgeladen hält der Akku bei meiner Nutzung (2-3 die Stunde News lesen, nach Mails sehen, 5-10Min pro tag telefonieren oder schreiben) ca 2,5-3 Tage. Aber von 15% auf 0% hält es dann nicht mal eine Stunde, und es schaltet dann auch kurz vor 0% ab...   wäre die Anzeige in jedem Bereich zu 100% "linear", dann müsste es ja schon nach einem halben Tag von 100 auf 0 sein, wenn es wirklich pro Stunde 15% verbrät - selbst bei 15% alle 2 Stunden wäre es nach 13,5 Std leer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei meinem Smartphone isses zB so, dass die letzten 15% quasi verfliegen.



Wenn kein entsprechender messtechnischer Ausgleich (sprich Kalibrierkurve) stattfindet ist es ganz normal dass "hinten raus" schneller das Ende erreicht ist.
Der Grund ist einfach: Das Smartphone verbraucht bei gleichen Tätigkeiten die gleiche Menge an Strom bezüglich Leistung - sagen wir mal 2 Watt.
Wenn der Akku leerer wird wird seine Spannung niedriger - das Handy will aber weiterhin 2 Watt verbrauchen. Das funktioniert nach Herrn Ohm aber eben nur, wenn die Stromstärke höher wird. Höhere Stromstärke bedeutet größeren Elektronenfluss (Strom = Ladung pro Zeit) was wiederum heißt, dass in gleicher zeit mehr Ladung aus dem Akku entnommen wird.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Je leerer der Akku desto schneller wird er _noch _leerer.  


Technisch gesehen liegtg das Problem hier halt darin, dass das Handy "Füllstand" über "Spannung des Akkus" definiert was eben nicht korrekt ist - aber einfach messbar. Würde man den tatsächlichen Ladungszustand messen (also die Summe der Ladung der freien Elektronen im Akku) wäre der Effekt so nicht da... dummerweise kann man sowas nicht wirklich messen.


----------



## Abductee (12. März 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es ist also in der Praxis so, dass jemand, der sein Smartphone 1x am Tag  auflädt wenn der Akku alle ist den Akku mehr schont als jemand, der  sein Smartphone 2 oder 3x am Tag lädt weil er glaubt dass "0%" gleich  "leer" oder "entladen" bedeutet. Letzterer verbraucht seine 1000  Ladezyklen nämlich bedeutend schneller.
> 
> 
> Die "Akkuverschleißer" sind die Leute, die immer ihr Ladekabel dabei haben und jede freie Steckdose sofort zum Laden der verlorenen 10% benutzen



Die Ladezyklen entsprechen einer Vollladung, wenn ich den Akku zweimal bei 50% auflade, ist das eine Volladung und nicht zwei. 

Genau dafür steht aber der moderne Lithium-Akku, man sollte wo man kann Laden. (übertreiben kann man natürlich alles)

Das was meiner Meinung nach den Akku am meisten tötet sind die wahnsinnigen Handyhersteller die mit 2A ins Akkupack reinjagen.
Da werden Temperaturen erreicht die für den Akku mehr als ungesund sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die Ladezyklen entsprechen einer Vollladung, wenn ich den Akku zweimal bei 50% auflade, ist das eine Volladung und nicht zwei.


Darüber sind sich sogar die Forscher noch nicht einig. Manche vertreten in der tat die Auffassung, dass 5x 20% laden den gleichen Verschleiß erzeugt wie 1x 100%.
Mehr Quellen gehen aber davon aus, dass der verschleiß durch mehere kleinere Ladungsvorgänge größer ist, unter anderem da du jedes mal die Stromflussrichtung umkehren musst was profan gesagt immer einen Ruck auslöst.
Noch komplizierter wirds wenn man vergleicht ob 5x laden im Sinne von 20-40-60-80-100 weniger Verschleiß erzeugt als 5x jeweils von 60 auf 80 zu laden.
Was am Ende stimmt und wie groß der Effekt ist weiß man anscheinend aktuell nicht wirklich (wären schönes Thema für ne Master-/Doktorarbeit...), sicherheitshalber wird aber eher empfohlen ganze Ladezyklen zu fahren bzw. pro Zyklus so viel wie möglich zu laden.


Dass ein zu hoher Ladestrom und damit verbunden Hitze das Ding fix umbringt ist natürlich klar.


----------



## Computer_Freak (12. März 2015)

Das immer wenn geht aufladen, also von 90 auf 100 den Akku schneller verschleißen lässt kann ich jetzt auch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen aber was ich sagen kann ist das sich die Kalibrierung der Ladezustandsanzeige dadurch noch schneller verstellt als bei vollen Ladezyklen. Habe ich selbst schon getestet.


----------



## Namaker (13. März 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die Ladezyklen entsprechen einer Vollladung, wenn ich den Akku zweimal bei 50% auflade, ist das eine Volladung und nicht zwei.
> Genau dafür steht aber der moderne Lithium-Akku, man sollte wo man kann Laden. (übertreiben kann man natürlich alles)


Richtig, man sollte sich am besten zwischen 20 und 80% bewegen und laden, wenn man in Nähe einer Steckdose ist. Wer die Zeit hat, kann sich gerne diesen Beitrag durchlesen, da wird einiges näher erläutert


----------



## zLein (14. März 2015)

Das gleiche hast du auch beim iPhone. Mein 1% hält manchmal noch 30min fast voller Nutzung. Darüber bin ich im übrigen auch sehr froh )


----------



## dan954 (14. März 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das was meiner Meinung nach den Akku am meisten tötet sind die wahnsinnigen Handyhersteller die mit 2A ins Akkupack reinjagen.
> Da werden Temperaturen erreicht die für den Akku mehr als ungesund sind.


Also mein Handy lädt auch mit 2.1A und da wird gar nichts warm/heiß.


----------



## Namaker (15. März 2015)

Wenn der Akku groß genug ist, stellt das auch kein wirkliches Problem dar. Der maximale Ladestrom sollte als grobe Richtlinie in etwa dem 0,7fachen der Kapazität des Akkus entsprechen, z.B. bei einem 3100mAh Akku 2170mA. Solange man keinen modifizierten Kernel verwendet, wird das in der Regel allerdings auch nicht ausgenutzt, da ist meist bei 1600mA Schluss.


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Also mein Handy lädt auch mit 2.1A und da wird gar nichts warm/heiß.



Steht das nur auf dem Netzteil, oder zieht dein Handy das auch wirklich?


----------



## dan954 (8. April 2015)

Steht auf dem Netzteil ob das Handy soviel zieht kann ich schlecht herausfinden. Handelt sich übrigens um das 1+1.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Steht auf dem Netzteil ob das Handy soviel zieht kann ich schlecht herausfinden. Handelt sich übrigens um das 1+1.



Mit nem Strommessgerät ging an der Steckdose ging das: die Watt ablesen, dann die Watt durch den Volt-Wert messen, denn das Netzteil für die 2.1A angibt. zB wenn da als Output zB 5V und 2.1A angegeben sind, das Strommessgerät wiederum zB 10W anzeigt => 20 / 5 = 2, also fließen grad 2 Ampere bei 5 Volt. Für so wenig Watt müsste es aber ein gutes Messgerät sein.

Aber die Netzteile leisten an sich immer mehr als das, was das Gerät dann zieht. Bei meinem Netzteil vom S4 Mini steht 1A bei 5V, also maximal 5 Watt zum aufladen.


----------

